# Really good introduction to Options



## markor (1 October 2004)

Hi,

I have been buying and selling shares over the past few years, but have steered clear of options due to their apparent complexity. " Options in a Nutshell " is a surprise book that I picked up at my uni library:

http://www.dymocks.com.au/ContentDynamic/Full_Details.asp?ISBN=0701637587

This book can be used by investors or traders - I recommend it 

Markor


----------



## SuperTed (12 November 2004)

I always lend out to my friends or get them to buy "The secret to writing optiosn" by Loiuse Bedford and tell them to read it twice, then come and ask questions.

This book gives a good grounding but once you get experienced there are a few topics that i do not agree with......(everyone developes their own trading style)


----------



## RichKid (12 November 2004)

Guy Bower has some books too that are easy to read. Better still his site has a free lot of articles explaining the VERY BASIC CONCEPTS in a easily understood manner with analogies-  http://www.guybower.com/

I don't trade options but I'm hoping to once I learn a bit more about it and figure out how ComSec works for options.


----------



## crashy (12 November 2004)

I thought Bedfords book was full of holes, ommissions and false statements, but thats just me.


----------



## still_in_school (12 November 2004)

....there are a few good books out there on option trading... personally i like Guy Bowen, book and David Novac auido listening tapes and cd's

though out of all Louise Bedfords books, the one that i would only really recommend is Candle Stick Charting book she has... easy to read, but personally, her book gives a very solid, good grounding in understanding, candlesticks...

Cheer,
sis


----------



## SuperTed (12 November 2004)

Yes the holes appear when youve been trading a while. No trading system is without a hole at some time at least. As a grounding to understand options it is very easy to read the bedford book.

I also have the candle stick book. If anyone can trade NWS ( previously NCP the last month on candlesticks then you would make a legfend of a trader. 

Seriously I beleive a fundamental play wipes out any candle/line chart trend you may see.


----------



## The Barbarian Investor (5 December 2004)

I'd like to see a book that gives you the basics , then, when you enter a position...it shows you which way to move as the market moves..defensive and offensive strategies.

I'll have a look at "options in a nut-shell" as i saw that in the bookstore, along with the ASX books (which looked somewhat bland?)

The Barbarian Investor


----------

